# Kitbashing a Coal Breaker



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello all,

I just bought the Walther's New River Coal Mine kit in HO I am hoping to modify into an eastern PA anthracite breaker. I need height - the western prep plants are wider than they are tall - most breakers are the opposite. I was thinking of combining a coaling tower with the New River kit to give it the elevation. Does anyone have any suggestions in general about kitbashing or has anyone specifically modified this kit before??

Thanks.

bb


----------

